# 1960 JC Higgins Flightliner



## Seattle Lou (Nov 17, 2017)

This is my garage find. I’d like to know what goes on the end of the rear rack and in the small hole near the bottom of the fender.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 17, 2017)

Do a search here on the forum. Are you sure that's a 1960? Here's a thread with the shot of the back. Chrome fenders and yours are painted. Year and model different?   https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/looking-for-flightliner-parts-please-help.57771/#post-345027


----------



## AndyA (Nov 24, 2017)

Lou:
See photo below of red 1960 "Equipped Flightliner," which is what you appear to have. The reflector on the fender is not necessarily the size of the original, but I think it's close. Some other models and model years had reflectors on the back of the luggage rack like the silver Spaceliner in the second picture. The 1960 "Deluxe Flightliner" had twin tail lights that looked similar to the reflectors on the Spaceliner, but were battery powered.
Smooth riding, Andy


----------

